

The Not-So-Crazy Plan to Build a Colossal Energy Skyscraper In Arizona - ianlevesque
http://gizmodo.com/the-not-so-crazy-plan-to-build-a-colossal-energy-skyscr-1569874669

======
jqm
How much water does this thing use?

Where are they going to get the water? They have already over-allocated
Colorado river water and are currently sucking the aquifers dry in the area
(water that fell during the ice age).

Solve one problem, get another. But maybe there is a net gain... I don't know.

~~~
eip
That town is only about 50 miles from the ocean. If they are going to spend
that much to build a massive tower they can probably afford to build a
pipeline through some empty desert and use sea water.

~~~
jqm
So they would need to build a pipeline through Mexico and then purify the
water?

Because if they used raw sea water it would likely cause problems as the
evaporated spray left salt. How much energy is it going to take to build that
pipeline, pump water in and purify it?

It's a cool idea, don't get me wrong. I just wonder where the water is coming
from. That whole area already doesn't have enough water.

